# CFL vs LED



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hard to say, a few different factors
1)5000k w/ different lights doesn't mean all the spectrum is the same.
2) Geometry/reflector differences.. generally speaking LEd's are more "focused" than most other light fixtures.. dispersal pattern and concentrations will be different between the 2.


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

That dispersal pattern is a really good point. I feel like the tank is definitely brighter with the LED in. I wasn't sure if it was my imagination, but if it were more focused, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## skanderson (Jul 25, 2010)

also the cfl will degrade in performance faster than the led so that may make a difference as well.


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

Even though both are rated 800 lumens, in a year time, your led is still close to 800 lumens, your cfl will be down to 500 to 600 lumens. Your led is also consuming 20 to 40% less electricity and generate less heat. The directional nature of led is actually an advantage, as it can focus on the plants rather than the glass to promote algae. Leds is obviously a better choice.

Majority of the light bulbs sold in home centers today are leds, replacing the once popular cfl. In a few years time, it may become hard to find cfl following the fate as incandescent


----------

